# New Grinder



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I used my new Weston #22 Grinder today to make my own raw dog food. 

WOW! does it work great. It is quiet and fast. The longest part of the job was the set up and clean up, lol. It took about 15 seconds or less to grind 5 pounds of beef. 

Now I hope the dogs love the finished product!!! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There is nothing like a great tool in the kitchen. Worth every penny. Glad to hear it's working so well, Kathy. Let us know how the pooches like the food.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just make sure you really wash it down good. I heard grape seed extract is great for cleaing up after raw food.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We need to see hoto:s of your crew feasting :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy,

What recipe are you making? I'd be interested to hear what your creating!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy me too. What did they think of the new raw?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning all! This morning was their first try at the food made with the grinder. I am happy to report they loved it. Here is what I put in the first batch:

Beef
Yogurt
Carrots
Green Beans
Bone meal
Vitamin mix
Egg Yolk
Apples


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, I don't do the the from scratch thing (how awesome that you do) ...But I do supplement with plain ground turkey and found it is really easy to make my own medallions by using mini muffin tins (each hole is an ounce) It allows you only get one hand dirty as you stuff turkey in the tins- I then freeze them (I stack 6 sheets at a time) and then empty them into freezer bags. Just in case you are looking for how to make a lot at once.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds great. I have a few questions:
How much did you make? How much did you feed each dog? What kind of beef did you use?
I'd sure love to get my dogs back on raw.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I used my new Weston #22 Grinder today to make my own raw dog food.
> 
> WOW! does it work great. It is quiet and fast. The longest part of the job was the set up and clean up, lol. It took about 15 seconds or less to grind 5 pounds of beef.


The music from Sweeney Todd has been running through my head ever since I read your post. . . . . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy said:


> found it is really easy to make my own medallions by using mini muffin tins (each hole is an ounce) It allows you only get one hand dirty as you stuff turkey in the tins- I then freeze them (I stack 6 sheets at a time) and then empty them into freezer bags. Just in case you are looking for how to make a lot at once.


How Funny Missy, that is EXACTLY what I bought from Walmart and tried this time. It worked great. In fact I told Amanda I was going back for more.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Sounds great. I have a few questions:
> How much did you make? How much did you feed each dog? What kind of beef did you use?
> I'd sure love to get my dogs back on raw.


Well, it made enough food to feed all my dogs (I have more then you do, lol) for 10 days. I used a 1 1/4 ounce scoop, not trying to be real exact and also used the tiny muffin pan which holds 1 oz each to freeze them in. I feed each dog based on their ideal weight. So they get anywhere from 3-4 1+ balls/medallions a day and I feed them twice a day. I bought the beef at Costco but Susan I found a Raw Feeders Co-op yahoo list I joined and hope to buy from them in the near future as it will be even cheaper. You live close so you too could use it. The beef was a big boneless roast, not sure which one, but it was very cheap!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, your recipe sure sounds yummy for the furballs. I would like to try it but I plan to cook it. What brand of bone meal and vitamin mix do you use and how much of each should be added to about 1 lb of chicken? Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Poornima said:


> Kathy, your recipe sure sounds yummy for the furballs. I would like to try it but I plan to cook it. What brand of bone meal and vitamin mix do you use and how much of each should be added to about 1 lb of chicken? Thanks!


I used Solid Gold Steamed Bone Meal and Solid Gold Seameal mineral and vitamin supplement and then guesstimated on the amount based on the suggested daily amount listed on the jars for each. It doesn't need to be exact in my opinion as they are getting so much of what they need already in the food mixture already.

I know that isn't exact, but I hope it helps you.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I used Solid Gold Steamed Bone Meal and Solid Gold Seameal mineral and vitamin supplement and then guesstimated on the amount based on the suggested daily amount listed on the jars for each. It doesn't need to be exact in my opinion as they are getting so much of what they need already in the food mixture already.
> 
> I know that isn't exact, but I hope it helps you.


Thanks! :hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Another suggestion to use with the meat for a complete meal is to buy The Honest Kitchen Preference. It is a natural dehydrated base mix for dogs that is grain free and has only vegetables, fruits and vitamins. All you do is add water to the mixture then add that to any raw meat. I have used this too but also added yogurt and a wee bit of karo syrup.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That sounds great. I will look it up. Thanks!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I finally got back to this thread. Are things still going so well, Kathy? I use a mix like your 'honest kitchen' mix, called U-Stew from Know Better Dog Food. Same idea, just add meat, raw or cooked, according to their recipe. 

How many dogs do you have at home at the moment?


----------

